# Soilmaster Select Pro Charcoal, WOW :)



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The black algae on the plants is probably the beginning of Black brush algae, a sign of not enough CO2. The green may be green spot algae, a sign of not enough phosphate. See, excess ferts don't cause algae, but shortages do. PMDD doesn't contain any phosphate, so unless you dose it separately you will always be short of it. And, if you are short of phosphate, the plants can't use all of the nitrate, which is in short supply in PMDD.


----------



## nabreaker (Sep 9, 2006)

Hobby, thanks for your explanation. However, before I added PMDD and CO2 to my tank, no algae growth whatsoever. After I added the PMDD green spot algae started to grow within 12 hours. Then I reduced PMDD dose and green spot algae disappear. No algae growth ever since, until yesterday when I added CO2 glass diffusor into my tank. So everything happened to my tank seems to contradict what you said. I am sure there is a reason for this backfire, can it be my lighting or feeding habit? I have 3.5WPG (20 gal.), feed twice a day, and utilized 1 in./gal rule :hihi:.


----------



## nabreaker (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is what I have so far:


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Green spot algae is a lack of PO4, PMDD dosent contain PO4 so you have green spot as well as other algae. Get some PO4 and this will help for sure. Plants need NPK as well as micros CO2 and light to grow. You can stop by your local drug store and get fleet enima(sp?) for the PO4


----------



## junco (Aug 27, 2006)

*dusty?*

nabreaker... do you have problems with cloudiness and the soilmaster select? I have the exact same substrate (setting up a new tank) and am having a lot of problems with how dusty it is. I rinsed it several times (may have been a mistake), but every time I plan or disturb the substrate in the slightest I have major clouding issues. Have you experienced this?


----------



## lilevo (Jun 1, 2006)

I filled a brand new 75gallon with a good 3 inches of soilmaster select - no rinsing. I ran a line from my RO unit directly into the tank and filled the tank with a drip. The water was never cloudy because the water slowly (very slowly) filled the tank.

When I vacuum the substrate, I hit it with the Python, stop the flow and let the substrate settle, then suck up the dust. 

I have a Odyssea CFS4 canister filter and an Aquaclear 500 hang on back.

When I filled my 29gal with substrate I took out all of the gravel and then dumped the substrate in with 4 inches of water. It took a good 4 days for the cloudiness to go away. Aquaclear 75 on that tank and there is rarely any clouds.


































I use 15 drops of PMMD with yeast C02 and a diffuser in the 30 gallon (approx 3 watts/gal) I just set up a yeast C02 bottle in the 75 gallon (3.4 watt/gal)with 15-20 drops of PMMD daily.


----------



## nabreaker (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey Junco, no I have no problem with cloudiness at all. I rinse mine 5 to 6 times and soaked it for 7 days in a bucket. The tank was crystal clear after 24 hrs. Yes, there was a buff of cloud when I agitated soil, but it went back to normal after several seconds. I have a DIY canister filter, which does not disturb any surface at all: water or soil . Hope you can resolve your problem soon.




junco said:


> nabreaker... do you have problems with cloudiness and the soilmaster select? I have the exact same substrate (setting up a new tank) and am having a lot of problems with how dusty it is. I rinsed it several times (may have been a mistake), but every time I plan or disturb the substrate in the slightest I have major clouding issues. Have you experienced this?


----------



## junco (Aug 27, 2006)

it's not as bad as I thought after a few days... some initial clouding when planting but it goes away fairly quickly.


----------



## Rupey (Nov 16, 2002)

Could you guys tell me where you located the charcoal soilmaster? I've wanted to give it a try for a while now but haven't been able to find any. Thanks


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Go to www.lesco.com and do a search with your zipcode. Then call or email the store and see if they will order it for ya


----------



## Rupey (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I just wanted to know what store they used to order it from as both are not to far away from me. I was actually hoping that one of the stores might have a couple bags in stock  Thanks again,

Jon


----------



## BKausfish (Sep 14, 2006)

I got a bag of this stuff here in Phoenix and plan on setting up two 20 gal with it. It's in a bucket of water soaking right now. Maybe this week end I'll have time getting it set up.

You can't beat the price $16 but the store owner looked at me a bit goofy when he asked what it was going to be used for and I told him.


----------



## lilevo (Jun 1, 2006)

There really is no need or point to soaking or rinsing this stuff. If anything, it will make things worse


----------



## leonpetty (Jul 13, 2006)

BKausfish said:


> I got a bag of this stuff here in Phoenix and plan on setting up two 20 gal with it. It's in a bucket of water soaking right now. Maybe this week end I'll have time getting it set up.
> 
> You can't beat the price $16 but the store owner looked at me a bit goofy when he asked what it was going to be used for and I told him.


Kinda funny I got this stuff yesterday and the guy said someone else had just bought it for the same reason! Wonder if it was you. I should've just met you there for the plecos and stuff


----------



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

Where can you buy Soilmaster Select Pro Charcoal?

And how much would I need for a 55g tank, being generous since I like deeper gravel.

Also is this stuff dark? or at all resemble Eco Complete in appearance?

Right now I just have pea gravel in this tank.


----------



## Sundevil_brian (Sep 19, 2006)

leonpetty said:


> Kinda funny I got this stuff yesterday and the guy said someone else had just bought it for the same reason! Wonder if it was you. I should've just met you there for the plecos and stuff


where did you guys get this? i'm in mesa and i'm gona be doing a planted 40gal breeder and was gona use soilmaster for my substrate.


----------



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

I did a search, guess this place can get it for you:

www.lesco.com


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Chris333 said:


> Where can you buy Soilmaster Select Pro Charcoal?
> 
> And how much would I need for a 55g tank, being generous since I like deeper gravel.
> 
> ...


See post #11 here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/34996-soilmaster-select-pro-charcoal-wow.html#post304899

1 bag will be more than enough for a 55 gallon tank.

It is a dark grey in color, very much like eco.

It is much better than pea gravel.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Dark grey? Is there a good substrate that's pure black and won't make me go poor? I know Aquasoil is pretty dark, but it's $$$.

(Didn't mean to threadjack!)


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

*BKausfish* and or *leonpetty*, I am in Tempe and setting up a 20L. I am looking to use the SMS as well but dont need a full bag, would either of you consider selling me enough for my 20L?? If not I guess I should just buy a full bag and redo my 46 as well..


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Chris333 said:


> Where can you buy Soilmaster Select Pro Charcoal?
> 
> And how much would I need for a 55g tank, being generous since I like deeper gravel.
> 
> ...


Here you go.


----------



## leonpetty (Jul 13, 2006)

fshfanatic said:


> *BKausfish* and or *leonpetty*, I am in Tempe and setting up a 20L. I am looking to use the SMS as well but dont need a full bag, would either of you consider selling me enough for my 20L?? If not I guess I should just buy a full bag and redo my 46 as well..


I'm setting up my new tank on the 25th. I'll keep you posted on how much substrate I have left - I should have enough to give you.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

That would be great, let me know. Thanks


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> Go to www.lesco.com and do a search with your zipcode. Then call or email the store and see if they will order it for ya


Kind of late on this one...contact OilDri (The manufacturer of Soilmaster) and ask their sales folks where to get it. Lesco in my area does not buy it direct and OilDri was able to get me in touch with a company that sells it for about $4 less and they are no farther away.


----------



## BKausfish (Sep 14, 2006)

fshfanatic said:


> *BKausfish* and or *leonpetty*, I am in Tempe and setting up a 20L. I am looking to use the SMS as well but dont need a full bag, would either of you consider selling me enough for my 20L?? If not I guess I should just buy a full bag and redo my 46 as well..


Don't think I'll have any leftover. I may need another half bag of the stuff if it works well, to redo some of my other tanks. If you get some maybe I buy the extra off you.


----------



## BKausfish (Sep 14, 2006)

leonpetty said:


> Kinda funny I got this stuff yesterday and the guy said someone else had just bought it for the same reason! Wonder if it was you. I should've just met you there for the plecos and stuff


Yes that was me (really it was my wife, she picked it up for me) I was telling the story as she related it to me like I was there. That’s what 27 years of marriage will do to you.:icon_roll


----------



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

I called lesco, they don't have it and gave me the number to the nearest store that did. Told me to call them and have it shipped to my house. NOT to have it transfered to my area for pick-up.

I then called OilDri and a lady transfered me to a guy with a answering machine to leave a message.

Is there any other way to get this stuff? What sort of store would have it in stock?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Soilmaster isn't really sold as a consumer product. It was aimed at the sports field maintenance "industry" - people who keep baseball fields ready to use, for example. So, finding it at a store is unlikely. Hopefully, at the rate we are using it now, some LFS will begin to stock it. (And, unfortunately, probably sell it for $2 a pound.)


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

A similar material to Soilmaster Select is *Turface Pro League*. It too is a soil amendment product used for sports field maintenance. It's made by the same folks that make Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil. I get 50# bags at a landscape maintenance place for $18. It comes in red and gray.

But make sure you ask for "Pro League" as they also make Turface MVP which has a much larger grain size.

I've used it in my 120g tank and will be redoing my 40g with it this weekend.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Here's the link to the Turface Pro League manufacturer's web page.


----------



## leonpetty (Jul 13, 2006)

BKausfish said:


> Yes that was me (really it was my wife, she picked it up for me) I was telling the story as she related it to me like I was there. That’s what 27 years of marriage will do to you.:icon_roll


LOL! I thought the guy said it was a woman who came in... Guess that makes sense now.


----------



## leonpetty (Jul 13, 2006)

fshfanatic said:


> That would be great, let me know. Thanks


I have quite a bit left over... Probably 20 lbs or so. I can bring it in to PetsInc if you want.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

just sent you a PM with my cell call me. We can make plans


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank you so much for dropping it off! Sorry I was so busy and couldnt visit more..


----------



## leonpetty (Jul 13, 2006)

fshfanatic said:


> Thank you so much for dropping it off! Sorry I was so busy and couldnt visit more..


It's alright I come in often


----------



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

I ordered my soilmaster select charcoal online and went to the store the next day. The guy couldn't give me any idea how long it would take to show up at the store. That was 3 days ago, he will call me when it comes in.

When it does come in...I plan to lay a thin base of peat moss and mulm down. Would it be a good idea to also add Laterite?


----------



## guaiac_boy (Nov 5, 2005)

Regarding Charcoal Soilmaster Select, I have 200 lbs of it in my garage that I'll sell anytime for $15/bag. You just need to come to Burley, Idaho to get it. I got a bunch, planning on using it for a 180g but I didn't really like it. It grows plants well and has a great color, but it just isn't heavy enough to hold HC down.


----------

